
Show HN: Beep Boop – a simple platform for your Slackbots - metatation
https://www.beepboophq.com/
======
blakesterz
"Beep Boop" :-D I love that name and design! I always balk at adding more bots
to slack, it's always yelling at me as it is now. I know what bots are and
I've written some integrations, but I'd love to see an example on there. "For
example here's a bot on Beep Boop that does this super useful thing"

~~~
mbrevoort
Thanks, it's been really fun to create too :)

The most useful bot that we use internally is a deployment automation bot that
orchestrates deployments and scaling in Amazon ECS. We are working to
generalize and open source that bot.

In general, I think that bots on Slack will be boom or bust, but it's clear
that Slack as a platform and Slack integrations are one of the key things that
make the product special and successful. We'd like to give developers the best
shot at making bots successful and useful in Slack.

Here is a super simple weather bot example that you can try if you want to see
what the Beep Boop user experience is from the consumer side:

[http://bit.ly/wittyweather](http://bit.ly/wittyweather)

And here's the source: [https://github.com/mbrevoort/witty-weather-
bot/blob/master/s...](https://github.com/mbrevoort/witty-weather-
bot/blob/master/server3.js)

------
datashaman
I cannot log in with slack, I confirm slack team, and authorize access,
redirects to home and nothing. Try it again, exactly the same thing. Disabled
adblocker, same thing.

Also, I was expecting to receive an email invite to your Slack team. That
hasn't happened.

~~~
selfcontained
Dang, sorry that isn't smooth. We're working on fixing a few things around
that, but if you sign up by using the form here...

[https://beepboophq.com/maker/signup/](https://beepboophq.com/maker/signup/)

...you should get an invite, and then will be able to login with the
BeepBoopHQ team. As you launch bots into different teams, you can then login
with any of those teams.

~~~
mbrevoort
Sorry about the confusion! There are some constraints we're working around
with the way Slack supports authentication and "adding" integrations. They
have been great partners, and we're working with them to improve this.

So like Brad mentioned, signup and then you should see the Slack invite to the
BeepBoopHQ team and then you can log in with your BeepBoopHQ team user. After
than you can associate other user/teams under settings and then log in from
accounts in those teams as well. If you get stuck, please reach out in Slack
or to hello@beepboophq.com. Thanks for the feedback!

------
paste0x78
Just so you know there is an extra .com on the github link making it
github.com.com which has so pretty nasty redirects.

~~~
mbrevoort
Wow . We're fixing that right away. Thanks!

------
herbst
I can change team but not retry a different password? I am stuck in the
registration process ...

Well that sucks :/

~~~
mbrevoort
Sorry you had a bad experience :(

We completely rely on Slack's authentication. Once you sign-up you should
receive an invite to the BeepBoopHQ Slack team and you need to log in with the
Slack account. After you're able to login you can add additional slack
user/team combinations under settings and then log in through that team via
the Slack auth flow.

------
nakedgremlin
Saw this at a Slack Dev meetup. Really promising stuff especially with the
Wit.ai integration.

------
mceoin
Site not mobile friendly, "log in" pop out blocks whole screen.

Will check this out later though.

~~~
mbrevoort
Interesting, we've tried very hard to make Beep Boop a 1st class experience on
mobile. The login is through Slack which has worked well in all of our testing
on mobile. I'd love to see what you're seeing. Email hello@beepboophq.com if
you could. Thanks for checking it out!

